# Canada vs. USA for Gold in Men's Hockey



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 28, 2010)

I can't watch the game cuz I have a tenant vacating today, but I can just about guarantee that most of Canada will be watching.

Really, these are two professional hockey teams playing each other, and it's not fair for our two countries to be fielding professionals to play against the amateurs from other countries.  The Czech Republic, Slovakia, Finland, Russia and Norway simply don't have as many professionals on their Olympic teams.

Still, biggest hunk of Canada will be watching, and I'm betting you guys will probably be able to hear the cheering in the USA if Canada wins gold AGAIN.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 28, 2010)

I just hope it's a good game. Bound to be plenty of hard hitting on both sides. Gold or silver, it's been a good Olympics.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 28, 2010)

The Olympic games are always good.  I just wish I was young enough again to run or slide or shoot or jump or swim like them kids.

The one thing that will always stick in my mind was the Winter games in Lillehammer, Norway.  They ran the Olympic torch around the whole world, then they ran it around Norway, then they ran it to the Olympic colloseum they had built for the opening of the games, and then they lit an arrow with that Olympic torch and delivered the flame to the Olympic fire with a flaming arrow.

Everyone saw that flaming arrow streak across the sky and light the Olympic fire, and they all started cheering because that was just so perfect for the occasion.  That was truly unforgetable.

The summer games in Beijing were really something else, too.  The Chinese pulled out all the stops.  Not only were those the first Olympic Games in China, but it was also the "coming out" party where China was wanting to rejoin the community of nations after so many years of self imposed seclusion.

What I really liked were the games in Salt Lake City.  Those mormons over in Utah are honest to a fault.  All of the backroom deals with the Olympic bigwhigs getting favours paid for by public money all came out in the open (as they seldom do) and the French figure skating judge that made a deal with the Russians to give the Russian skaters higher scores came out in the open as well.  There shouldn't be any of that kind of crap at the Olympics.  You can't have a fair Olympic games without honest judging, and the openness at the Salt Lake City made sure that everyone knew the dirt that happened.  It's just that so much of it was only made public after the Games were over.  Still, better late than never.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 28, 2010)

2-2 overtime. Great game, this is the way it should end. :beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 28, 2010)

OH, Canada


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 28, 2010)

The world can take a sigh of relief...Canada has the best hockey Team!!
As it should be.:beer:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 28, 2010)

I didn't watch the game because I was busy with the tenants moving out, but they didn't cause any damage and they did a good job cleaning up so they're gonna get their damage deposit back.

But, as I was finishing up with the tenants, I hear a thunderous roar coming from due west of here, about fifteen hundred miles away I figured, and so I knew then and there that Canada had won gold.  Did you hear it as far away as Tennessee or Conneticut?

I turned on the TV set and saw all the Canadian players collected at center ice waving a big Canadian flag.  I only found out later that it was a goal in overtime that clinched the game 3-2.

No, InspectorD, Canada doesn't have the better hockey team.  I'd say the teams are darn near about equal.  An overtime win means that the teams were so closely matched that the score was a tie in regulation time.  In a case like that, the game coulda gone either way.  Canada scored first in overtime and won, but if we hadn't, the game coulda gone the other way the next time you guys had the puck.  It's more luck than skill when both teams are so equally matched.

It was just like the World's Junior Championships, only in reverse.  The USA won the World Junior Championships against Canada in overtime, and that was a close game too.

There's gonna be some celebrating in Canada tonight.  You guys should come up here and join in, eh.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm on my way Nestor! Couldn't hear anything down here. Congrats on the win Canada!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 1, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> I'm on my way Nestor! Couldn't hear anything down here. Congrats on the win Canada!



Nestor, you got room for all us to come visit and celebrate?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 1, 2010)

Oldog/Newtrick:

Oh sure.  I live in my car.  I can seat three in the back, two in the front, two in the trunk and one in the glove compartment.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 1, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Oldog/Newtrick:
> 
> Oh sure.  I live in my car.  I can seat three in the back, two in the front, two in the trunk and one in the glove compartment.



Where do you keep the racing turtles Ziggy? You don't work for Barnham and Baily by chance, do you?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 2, 2010)

No, the turtles drive.  They're the only ones that should be driving sometimes.

One sits up top with his front legs on the dash with his rear legs on the wheel, and the other one is on the floor operating the pedals.  It's a team effort, and I provide moral support.

And, in a pinch, they can be used as tire stops if I have to park on a steep hill.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 2, 2010)

If the racing turtles are out for a nice winter stroll and cross a frozen pond do they ever get mistaken for hockey pucks?

Has the Canadian govt ever come through with the funding for the aerodynamic study of racing turtles yet? If not let us know cause we can probably get it funded in our "stimulus" spending spree. I think this information would be a lot more useful than the mating habits of the High Sierra Field Mouse


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 2, 2010)

Maybe we can get stimulus money to see what you get when you breed a racing turtle with a High Sierra Field Mouse... a mouse with a hard shell that lays eggs or a turtle that prefers to live in the mountains.  And, who knows, there might be a military application in there somewhere.

Or, maybe we could do research into pi$$ing off environmentalists.  We could apply for stimulus money to see what happens when you feed an endangered species (like the High Sierra Field Mouse) to racing turtles.  We could see if the blood pressure of the environmentalists changes linearly with the number of endangered species eaten.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 2, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Oldog/Newtrick:
> 
> Oh sure.  I live in my car.  I can seat three in the back, two in the front, two in the trunk and one in the glove compartment.



I have dibs on the trunk!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 2, 2010)

I also make extra money in my spare time using my car.  I take out two of the spark plugs and rent it out as a paint shaker.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 3, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I also make extra money in my spare time using my car.  I take out two of the spark plugs and rent it out as a paint shaker.



Clever. Which two?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, it just depends on how I feel.  Sometimes I'll take out three of them.  It's much harder to start, but it shakes a lot better.


----------

